# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Bảo tàng lịch sử quân sự Việt Nam - đi chơi ở Hà Nội

## thietht

> Bảo tàng lịch sử quân sự Việt Nam
> 
> Địa chỉ: 28A Điện Biên Phủ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> Giờ mở cửa: Mọi ngày từ 8 – 16 giờ 30, trừ thứ 2 và thứ 6
> 
> Vé vào cửa: 20,000 đồng (1 USD)
> 
> _>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bảo tàng lịch sử quân sự Việt Nam_



Cũng được nhiều người biết đến như Bảo tàng quân đội, đây là một trong những bảo tàng lâu đời nhất tại Hà Nội. Đây là một điểm đến thú vị để thăm quan và rất hữu ích cho những người muốn tìm hiểu về Việt Nam, bởi hầu hết lịch sử Việt Nam chủ yếu là về chiến tranh và cuộc chiến giành độc lập. Tại đây, có hai khu vực trong nhà và ngoài trời trưng bày các hiện vật của quân đội. B tàng có cả những hiện vật có từ thời Vua Hùng Vương, người đã dựng xây nên đất nước Việt Nam. Thời kỳ 1000 năm bị Trung quốc xâm lược, cũng như những một trăm năm đấu tranh chống thực dân pháp được mô tả một cách tỉ mỉ qua đó.






Giai đoạn từ năm 1954 đến 1975, tương ứng với thời kỳ Việt Nam hóa chiến tranh và phân chia hai miền Bắc – Nam, cũng được  dẫn chứng. Hầu hết các hiện vật, phim, ảnh đều xoay quanh thời kỳ trước của Việt Nam, cho thấy tinh thần anh dũng và bất khuất trong bảo vệ quốc gia, khả năng công nghệ trong thích nghi và sản xuất vũ khí, và quan hệ đối ngoại giữa quân sự Việt Nam với các nước khác trên thế giới.


*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bảo tàng lịch sử quân sự Việt Nam*


Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di choi o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

mềnh chưa vào đây

----------

